# Honey mask worked wonders on my skin!!



## Pomander_ (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm usually skeptical about natural remedies like honey. But last night, I grabbed clover honey and smeared some on my face, then moistened my hands and spread it around just to make it less sticky. (it was unbelievably sticky.) I left it on for about 25 minutes, and when i washed it all off my skin looked gorgeous! All my blemishes had been reduced, and my whole skin was glowy and healthy. I'm definitely doing it again tonight. You should try it!!


----------



## girly_girl (Dec 15, 2007)

I might give this a try after I try the sugar scrub. I love it when I can use something that I already have for something else.


----------



## Solimar (Dec 15, 2007)

That is good that something worked for you. I have never put honey on my face...but may try one of these days.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad it worked for you! I keep hearing raves about honey, but the thought of putting something that sticky on my face...I don't know. I'd rather just buy a scrub or mask with honey in it.


----------



## Leony (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetsugar (Dec 17, 2007)

I love honey mask too! Especially with Manuka honey!


----------



## lollipop (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sweetsugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love honey mask too! Especially with Manuka honey! I"ve tried honey too, but next time I"m gonna try Manuka honey, cuz I"ve read it"s one of the best to use for the skin!


----------



## love2482 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd probably make the biggest mess using a honey mask. I would like to try it though!


----------



## princessmich (Dec 17, 2007)

Honey does work wonders on the skin leaving it smooth and glowing. Manuka is a great choice too, recent studies have shown it to be the best. In some hospitals it's also used to treat patients with burns.


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 18, 2007)

it actually isn't all that messy, just sticky. I used the kind that squirts out of the bottle, and now i just put some in a little pot and scoop it out. I've started doing it with a damp face, which makes it a lot easier to spread around.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 20, 2007)

i should try it, i also have a bottle of honey (as much as i love pots, they're a lot less messy). my only concern is my cat coming to lick my face




, that greedy fluffy thing.


----------



## jewele (Dec 20, 2007)

What exaclty is Manuka? Is it a brand name?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Dec 20, 2007)

_Sounds great, I'll try it.



_


----------



## Swrigth (Dec 20, 2007)

honey...I am not sure if I will like it...

have not tried it before


----------



## tinkya (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for that info. Like you, I'm skeptical of these things, too, but just may give it a try!

T


----------



## Chaela (Dec 21, 2007)

Love honey masks, its really good if you have dry skin like I do. Plus helps with removing blackheads.


----------



## waterlily777 (Dec 22, 2007)

Is honey okay. for open pores. oily skin. with pimples.??


----------



## acneXpert (Dec 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *waterlily777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is honey okay. for open pores. oily skin. with pimples.?? Yes, in fact I always suggest treating oily skin with a mixture of gram flour and honey. Mustard powder is also good for the treatment of acne and oily skin. Honey makes it easier to make a paste and apply on face as a mask. Excellent solution!


----------



## lapuce (Dec 23, 2007)

I have psoriasis and I have been using the honey mask with brown sugar !! My skin is in love. The kids look at me funny when I do it but the results are outstanding.

I do it sometimes with bananas also.It works just great. It's worth the try


----------



## DesertRose (Dec 23, 2007)

wooot! im trying this


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Dec 23, 2007)

i was surprised too

and i also did it last night XD

i did it in combo w/ the salt/sugar scrub and it felt even better






but i mixed it w/ water so it would be easier to rub with the sugar/salt


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm trying it! But what is "clover" honey? is that just a brand?


----------



## nunwekk (Dec 27, 2007)

i do a honey mask 3x a week...it's a great natural moisturizing mask. I love using natural products


----------



## NitaU (Dec 27, 2007)

maybe I will warm mine a little and try it tomorrow!


----------



## zarine (Dec 28, 2007)

If you mix the honey with a little natural yoghurt it loses the stickiness.


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 29, 2007)

Clover honey just refers to what kind of plant they got the honey from, like there's also blueberry, wildflower, etc. I don't know if it makes a difference or not.


----------



## shahdee (Dec 30, 2007)

how long do you have honey on your face?

aroun 20 minutes, or is it enough 10?


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 31, 2007)

It depends on how sensitive your skin is. Honey is pretty gentle, but I once left it on for about an hour, and when i took it off my face was red and sensitive like i had a sunburn! But i would say anywhere between 10 and 20 should be fine. I usually do like 15.


----------



## cafe1414 (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Pomander_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm usually skeptical about natural remedies like honey. But last night, I grabbed clover honey and smeared some on my face, then moistened my hands and spread it around just to make it less sticky. (it was unbelievably sticky.) I left it on for about 25 minutes, and when i washed it all off my skin looked gorgeous! All my blemishes had been reduced, and my whole skin was glowy and healthy. I'm definitely doing it again tonight. You should try it!! Blemishes are reduced because honey kills germs and reduces inflammation &amp; swelling...all naturally....but be careful girls and try to get some pure honey since some of those jars have a sugar - sucrose mix...


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Dec 31, 2007)

I deff need to try this I have tiny little black heads all on my nose that I cant seem to get rid of.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 1, 2008)

Oohh that is some good advice! I've been trying to use something for my face but I'm always skeptical about putting something on it. I'm scared to break out. But i should give it a try since its a natural ingredient


----------



## andreawee (Jan 1, 2008)

*I wanna try this mask soon! And thanks so much for sharing it with us




*


----------



## cassie4mark (Jan 2, 2008)

is there a particular kind of honey to use... like would the stuff I have in my pantry now be appropriate to use or do I need to purchase something special like organic honey?


----------



## cinderella (Jan 3, 2008)

I use honey when I go to sauna. After the first entry I spread it over my face and some part of the body, then I go in. It makes wonders. The skin is so soft and glowing.


----------



## priya82 (Jan 4, 2008)

I usually do this once a week and have heard that some people use it for hair as well.


----------



## Katiba (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the tip


----------



## Solimar (Jan 15, 2008)

I love honey for my skin, it makes it feel soft and plump, which is never feels like unless I do this. Awesome for glowing, beautiful skin.


----------



## Pomander_ (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm gonna do another honey mask right now


----------



## NitaU (Jan 18, 2008)

i burned my face yesterday with a depilitory. Do you think honey would help it to feel better?


----------



## Kathy (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *NitaU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i burned my face yesterday with a depilitory. Do you think honey would help it to feel better? Off topic, but try Aloe Vera gel. It's great for things like that!


----------

